#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Montagem de estrutura em area rochosa

## Ronnie

Bom dia pessoal, 

preciso de uma ajuda, é a primeira vez que precisarei montar uma torre em uma area rochosa, infelizmente não tenho outro local que poderia atender a minha necessidade.

A Torre é de estrutura quadrada, tendo entre 50 a 60cm por face, são blocos de 2mt, certamente precisaremos fazer uma estrutura de 12 a 15 metros aproximadamente. Normalmente montamos essas torres em terrenos que perfuramos e fazemos sua base chumbada, chegando a enterrar a mesma no concreto e aproximadamente 1,5mt, e quando ultrapassamos a altura de 12 metros, fazemos estaios. 

Neste caso, alguém tem alguma experiência de montagem de torre sobre rocha. Vou enviar uma imagem referente ao local, agradeço desde já!

Atenciosamente,

Ronnie

----------


## adrianoal00

Bom dia ! fiquei curioso e espero que consiga resolver, acompanhando...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

No procedimento legal o primeiro passo é no ministério do exército e aeronáutica, meio ambiente, confea e sendo próximo às fronteiras terrestres iitamarati. Exército por que precisa perfurar rocha, no caso dinamite de perfuração, aeronáutica devido à altura do elemento irradiante e tráfego aéreo mas acredito não ser o caso por ser de 12 metros.
Os pequenos provedores desta região até fizeram isso, sem laudo, homologação etc. Mas a cada vento, chuva, as antenas caíam ou viravam de direção sem contar a Anatel que lacrou e recolheu os equipamentos, mesmo sendo isentos precisa informar ao órgão.

Com cada vez mais enlaces de 4 G, são poucos canais disponíveis inclusive para estações fixas PTP que são utilizados pelas grandes operadoras de celular, telefonia fixa, força de segurança entre outras. O jeito é fibra terrestre, acompanhando rodovias, estradas vicinais etc.

----------


## Ronnie

> Bom dia ! fiquei curioso e espero que consiga resolver, acompanhando...


Pelo jeito não é algo tão simples, ainda não consegui dicas produtivas  :Frown:

----------


## Ronnie

> No procedimento legal o primeiro passo é no ministério do exército e aeronáutica, meio ambiente, confea e sendo próximo às fronteiras terrestres iitamarati. Exército por que precisa perfurar rocha, no caso dinamite de perfuração, aeronáutica devido à altura do elemento irradiante e tráfego aéreo mas acredito não ser o caso por ser de 12 metros.
> Os pequenos provedores desta região até fizeram isso, sem laudo, homologação etc. Mas a cada vento, chuva, as antenas caíam ou viravam de direção sem contar a Anatel que lacrou e recolheu os equipamentos, mesmo sendo isentos precisa informar ao órgão.
> 
> Com cada vez mais enlaces de 4 G, são poucos canais disponíveis inclusive para estações fixas PTP que são utilizados pelas grandes operadoras de celular, telefonia fixa, força de segurança entre outras. O jeito é fibra terrestre, acompanhando rodovias, estradas vicinais etc.


Obrigado pela sua participação, mas não está entrando no assunto, solução do caso, mas obrigado mesmo assim. Infelizmente precisamos trabalhar com os recursos que são a nós pertecentes, seria um universo lindo se pudessemos fibrar tudo hehe

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia pessoal, 
> 
> preciso de uma ajuda, é a primeira vez que precisarei montar uma torre em uma area rochosa, infelizmente não tenho outro local que poderia atender a minha necessidade.
> 
> A Torre é de estrutura quadrada, tendo entre 50 a 60cm por face, são blocos de 2mt, certamente precisaremos fazer uma estrutura de 12 a 15 metros aproximadamente. Normalmente montamos essas torres em terrenos que perfuramos e fazemos sua base chumbada, chegando a enterrar a mesma no concreto e aproximadamente 1,5mt, e quando ultrapassamos a altura de 12 metros, fazemos estaios. 
> 
> Neste caso, alguém tem alguma experiência de montagem de torre sobre rocha. Vou enviar uma imagem referente ao local, agradeço desde já!
> 
> Atenciosamente,
> ...



Amigo. Perfura a rocha com furadeira de impacto (tem que ser uma bem boa) e usa parabolt pra parafusar a base na pedra.

Talvez tenha que fazer alguma escora entre a pedra e a base pra nivelar ela. Quando eu digo escora seria algo como "arruelas" pra preencher. Escolhe uma área da pedra o mais nivelada possível Mas é assim que eu faço. 100% de sucesso!

----------


## adrianoal00

> Amigo. Perfura a rocha com furadeira de impacto (tem que ser uma bem boa) e usa parabolt pra parafusar a base na pedra.
> 
> Talvez tenha que fazer alguma escora entre a pedra e a base pra nivelar ela. Quando eu digo escora seria algo como "arruelas" pra preencher. Escolhe uma área da pedra o mais nivelada possível Mas é assim que eu faço. 100% de sucesso!


e uma boa opcao, porem nao acho que vai suportar pelo tamanho da torre vai ser muito esforco nos parafusos msm sendo varios e todos em aço ..

----------


## luti1901

Faça estaiadaa com parabout, em vez de apenas uma ancora pra cada lado faça uma pra cada estaio, e não poupe material se for umas antenas de grande arrasto

----------


## sphreak

> e uma boa opcao, porem nao acho que vai suportar pelo tamanho da torre vai ser muito esforco nos parafusos msm sendo varios e todos em aço ..


Amigo... Tem torre estaiada que nem base tem! 

Vai com fé.

Agora autoportante esqueça.

----------

